
Interactive Coronavirus live tracking map in the US with news articles - joonhocho
https://talksub.com/covid19
======
joonhocho
Hello HN,

I'm Joon, a creator of this map. It's a realtime dashboard with a map tracking
all confirmed, death, and recovered cases of Coronavirus with related news
articles in the United States.

You can select a state or zoom in, and it will automatically filter the
relevant news articles for the area.

We will add more features such as email subscription by state, community posts
and comments, and support for Canada.

Ask me any questions!

~~~
nsomaru
Your data for most of Africa does not exist

